# New to Gotcha Plug



## UNCJohn (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi, new member here! Just heading down to fort Pickens/Pensacola area first week in May. This is roughly my 4th time visiting, actually was stationed at NAS there for 4 months and I want to step up my surf game (Spanish). I’ve been using drop rigs and had pretty decent amount of fish fishing the pass on station and Johnson’s beach, Fort Pickens. 
My question is, I’ve picked up a couple of gotcha plugs 1oz white and 7/8 metal finish. I’ll be throwing a 7’ GTX with a 4000 Penn open face. Do I need to use mono or braid and what size? Do I need weight for this? 

Any help would be appreciated, I can’t wait to spend a week fishing in one of the best spots in the US!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Heavy mono leader or lighter wire leader. No you don't need any weight as the gotcha weights an 0z already. Lip ripping style retrieve 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Just remember this, there's a reason they're called "gotchas".


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Reel it fast and jig it, they wont hit it if you're fishing it like a bass lure! But as stated, watch out when it gets close in, don't pop it out of the water into your face! I just use a small swivel and about 12 inches of 30# mono leader or a short piece of wire if I am getting cut off. Main line of 10 or 12lb mono is plenty for spaniards.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The key is to throw it up current and by the time is is level with you it should be on or close to the bottom BEFORE you start to jig it up to the surface, fast jerky back and forth movement from the lure is what gets results. Spanish only go after fast action lures they get bored and turn off other wise..


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I just can't get away with using mono leaders, big spanish slice through mine like sewing thread and I don't like throwing away 4 or 5 dollar lures so I use a short piece of #3 or 4 leader wire and can't tell any difference in number of strikes. Another tip is don't use a swivel on lures that don't spin, it's just another target for those razor sharp choppers.


----------

